

'Virtual nose' may reduce simulator sickness - detaro
https://www.purdue.edu/newsroom/releases/2015/Q1/virtual-nose-may-reduce-simulator-sickness-in-video-games.html

======
schoen
I'm not sure about "nasum virtualis" as Latin for "virtual nose". It should
probably be either "nasus virtualis" or "nasum virtuale", depending on which
Latin word for "nose" they want.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Latin_declension#Third_declens...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Latin_declension#Third_declension_adjectives_with_two_endings)

------
ChuckMcM
Only a 2.2 second in increase in TTP[1] on the roller coaster sim, is that
really statistically significant? And why don't you get sick when you are
flying in your dreams? I find the area of research pretty interesting and the
stories told of the development in AR goggles at Valve really humourous (in a
gross sort of way) but it reading things like this it always feel like we're
missing something fundamental here.

[1] Time to puke

------
nsxwolf
I've always wondered if cutting off your nose would give you better
stereoscopic vision. A huge amount of field of view is lost in each eye
because of the nose. Don't really notice until you close one eye.

~~~
MaulingMonkey
I'd imagine it wouldn't improve the quality, but could improve your field of
view within which you have working stereoscopic vision (e.g. past ~45 degrees
looking left/right from your head's facing)

Seeing discussion of the paper earlier, I investigated the limits of my own
vision, and noticed that beyond just my nose I can actually (barely) see the
bridge of my brow, my cheeks, and even my mustache (significantly more so if I
pucker my lips).

I'm wondering if virtual glasses, helmet mounted display elements, or other
pieces would also help.

------
yathern
I'll post the same thoughts I had on the thread about this on reddit - I'm
unsure if this is relevant at the current FOV of consumer/developer HMDs. If I
put on my DK2, and look right with my left eye, I see a black void, where my
nose - and much of my vision would be.

I wonder if putting virtual glasses or goggles (for the purpose of being
within the limited FOV as opposed to a nose) would have a similar effect.

------
DoctorMemory
I always suspected this but my guess is that it would need to mimic the way
that stereoscopic vision sees it. Kind of see through. It might require eye
tracking to make it really work well.

~~~
sp332
This is stereoscopic. It should be opaque just like a real nose.

------
Animats
That's great, and so simple. It would have been even more useful back when VR
lagged badly. (VR, the early days: turn head, wait 1 sec for system to catch
up.)

In stereo views, the nose disappears, of course, because it obscures different
parts of the visual field for each eye. Cute.

